# DSL Flatrate für 0,00 euro oder für 3,90 Euro. Haken



## convo (5. Juni 2005)

hi leute,
   hab im Internet von 2 Anbieter unglaubliche DSL-Flatrate Angebote gesehen..

Callero (0,00 Euro/Monat) 
   und
Server4you (3,90 Euro/Monat) :suspekt:

   Auf dem ersten Blick sehe ich keinen Haken dabei,aber da MUSS es doch einen geben,oder?

 Außer bei Callero gibt es einen,nämlich,dass man 49,99 Euro einmalige Einrichtungsgebühren zahlem muss,was das Angebot aber immer noch spottbilliag macht,da man 0 Euro im Monat zahlt und KEINE Mindestvertragslaufzeit,was die sache noch mysteriöser macht..

 Bei Server4you ist der einzige Haken,den ich sehe,dass man 1 Jahr Mindesvertragslaufzeit hat,was aber bei 1&1 nicht anders ist..

   Wo ist da der Haken?
 Wovon lebt eine Firma,die DSL Flatrate für nur 0 euro im Monat anbietet ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit?  :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## daddz (6. Juni 2005)

Lies doch mal bei Callero das Kursiv-Gedruckte links....das erklärt so einiges!

greetz
daddz


----------

